# Horned sheep and electric fence



## norseofcourse (May 22, 2013)

I recently got two Icelandic sheep, which come in both horned and polled (both sexes).  I got two polled ewes, bred to a horned ram.  The first lamb was a horned ram lamb, the horns were obvious at birth.  I had the vet out to disbud him at about ten days.  It wasn't that pleasant to watch (he did use pain meds and something to make him sleepy). I'm not sure but I think one horn may be still growing...  he's not staying but I'm hoping he goes to a home as a fiber animal so I'll check with the vet on if the horn can be re-disbudded.

The second lamb was a girl, who I plan to keep.  She was born without horns, and I hoped she was polled.  She's just now two weeks old, and starting to develop what feel like small horns - nothing through the skin yet that I can see, but I can definitely feel them.  From what I've read, she may have scurs or small to medium horns, since one parent was polled and one was fully horned.

I have electric 'rope' fencing from Premier, 4 to 5 strands.  I wanted polled sheep because I'm worried about a sheep catching a horn on the electric fence, and either panicking and not being able to get free, or worse.  The fence should break if pulled enough, but I hate to have them scared and hurt.  I've also read about horns getting stuck in fence panels, and I'm using some sheep/goat panels (4 inch squares) for a run-in area in the barn, and the gate to it.

Now I'm torn about what to do with the little girl.  I still want to keep her, I've spent a lot of time with her and she will run to me to be petted, I can handle her all over, and she trusts me and I've never hurt her.  So I'm very hesitant to get her disbudded too (I was not raised country so I'm still a wuss about some things).  I'm not even sure if it can be done yet if the horns aren't through the skin.  Are there any other options?

Does anyone use electric fence with horned sheep, and does it work out ok or has anyone had problems?  What about the sheep/goat panels?

I am definitely getting a polled ram to breed with this fall, I don't want to have to go through this again!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 22, 2013)

They are usually pretty aware of their horns. Some are dumb and will get them stuck in tight spots, but I wouldn't worry a lot about electric fence - as long as it is well charged. A few good zaps and they won't touch it. My Shetland ram has big curly horns and so far has not gotten them hooked on anything.


----------



## Ruus (May 23, 2013)

I've been worried about that too! I just purchased some new sheep, and about half of them are horned. I have a lot of electric netting, and I keep hearing horror stories about tangled horns, and an equal number of people saying they've had horned sheep and electric for years and it's not a problem.  Guess I'll just have to keep a close eye on them until they figure out electric=ouch and leave it alone.


----------



## promiseacres (May 23, 2013)

My 4 horn 18" ram is fine in 5 wire high tensile...so are the ewes with horns lamthat the fence is hot and learn very early to avoid it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 23, 2013)

She can definitely be disbudded before the horns emerge from the skin.  In fact, it is easier on her to do it earlier rather than later.


----------



## boothcreek (May 23, 2013)

My sheep(all horned) are fine with electric, I would recommend electric for horned sheep actually so they wont abuse the fence with their headgear when bored(rams).


----------

